# Loss of CFPILOTS.com



## Shane Harbourne (27 Jun 2013)

I was a somewhat infrequent posted but regular reader of the CFPILOTS Forum until it shut down last week. The reason it shut down is not really important but is their any  desire to strat up a new site for pilots?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (4 Jul 2013)

We have several RCAF pilots and aircrew that post here on a regular basis, they seem to do well without a dedicated pilot forum. If you have any questions, concerns etc they are more then forthcoming with responses. 

Milnet.Ca Staff


----------



## Strike (4 Jul 2013)

Shane Harbourne said:
			
		

> I was a somewhat infrequent posted but regular reader of the CFPILOTS Forum until it shut down last week. The reason it shut down is not really important but is their any  desire to strat up a new site for pilots?



Shane, supposedly one of the guys had said he had set up a private page on FB but I haven't found anything yet.  Maybe drop Sam a line on the DIN and see?  He would know.


----------



## Zoomie (4 Jul 2013)

The FB group never caught on.  If someone wants to take over the old site, I'm sure the previous owner would hand over the database.


----------



## McG (4 Jul 2013)

There is always this site: http://forums.air-force.ca/forums/index.php/board,42.0.html


----------



## Strike (4 Jul 2013)

MCG said:
			
		

> There is always this site: http://forums.air-force.ca/forums/index.php/board,42.0.html



The previous site was a private area for only CF Pilots.  You had to be accepted by the forum owner and this was done by giving info on what course you were on in Moose Jaw.  I don't think an open forum would have the same appeal.


----------

